# THE superbowl commercial thread.



## Danno77 (Feb 4, 2013)

Was there a commercial you really liked? I didn't see them all, but plan to get around to watching them on YouTube.

I got a little teary eyed about the Dodge "God created the farmer" commercial.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 4, 2013)

I liked the Subaru one where the guy sells cars to dogs


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just saw the Hyundai one where the kid goes to gather up his football team. funny stuff.


----------



## lukem (Feb 4, 2013)

Didn't watch many of them, but I liked the "God created farmer" too.

The cars.com wolves was pretty funny.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 4, 2013)

if anyone is interested, I think they are ALL here: http://www.superbowl-commercials.org/


----------



## CJ_starr (Feb 4, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I liked the Subaru one where the guy sells cars to dogs


X2
Thats one of my favorites so far.


----------



## Shane N (Feb 4, 2013)

The Oreo library one was great

http://www.superbowl-commercials.org/22201.html


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 4, 2013)

I liked the one where the goat ate all the Doritos.

As a group, I was not that impressed with the commercials this year. My brother and I TiVo the game and watch the game in real time, and then watch TiVo for the better commercials.

The game was amusing, and the 30 minute 'break' was what the 9r's needed, though they did not quite pull it off. Amusing end game. Glad I did not bet on it.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 4, 2013)

i liked the budweiser commercial with he horse running after his "childhood friend"

the farmer one was great as well, used to listen to Paul Harvey's "rest of the story" every day on my way to school what an immortal voice.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 5, 2013)

I tend to prefer the funnier commercials . . . but Dodge nailed it with "God created farmers" -- they resisted the temptation to overload the ad with Dodge vehicles, it wasn't a contrived ad like Budweiser (which was nice) and with Paul Harvey's distinctive voice practically demanded that you listen to every word.

A few other favorites: the Tide stain . . . Speedstick Fold Your Panties and Doritoes Dads.

Fails: Budweiser's Uppity People ad, the singing fish with the beer and GoDaddy's cringe-worthy kissing ad (although I at least remember that ad . . . so maybe in hindsight it worked.) I have to say Calvin Klein's ad did nothing for me . . . but I'm guessing some women might have liked it. Oh yeah . . . and a few other ads which I have probably forgot since they were not all that memorable.


----------



## mrjohneel (Feb 5, 2013)

I liked the Volkswagon/Rasta man commercial.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 5, 2013)

The problem is there is no time to go to the bathroom. You either miss the game or the commercials.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 5, 2013)

mrjohneel said:


> I liked the Volkswagon/Rasta man commercial.


i didn't quite get why a german car company had rastafarian speaking people.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 5, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> i didn't quite get why a german car company had rastafarian speaking people.


It was supposed to project relaxing, no worries attitude. I thought it was pretty good, though of course some are calling it racist.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 5, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It was supposed to project relaxing, no worries attitude. I thought it was pretty good, though of course some are calling it racist.


Ahh, cause people from Jamaica can all be stereotyped as worry free and happy. Shoulda just said in the commercial "You'll want to buy it even if it is made by angry germans for fat americans"


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 5, 2013)

**Disclaimer*** We don't give jobs to real Jamaicans


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 5, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> **Disclaimer*** We don't give jobs to real Jamaicans


 
but then, who needs a car when you live "raght dare by da beach...lord ha mercy".


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 5, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> **Disclaimer*** We don't give jobs to real Jamaicans


Why you gotta hate. There clearly is a strong presence in the music and bong industries.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 5, 2013)

The farmer commercial and the commercial with the old people going crazy were good.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 5, 2013)

I liked that old people Taco Bell commercial, too.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 5, 2013)

Taco Bell, that's it...


----------



## mrjohneel (Feb 5, 2013)

People who were offended by the Volswagon commerical are people, I think, who go through life looking for things to be offended by. (TheJamaican tourist Board or some other Jamaican advocacy group said it was OK by them.) As the man said in the commercial: "Chill, Winston."  I like the farmer commercial too -- very poetic.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Was there a commercial you really liked? I didn't see them all, but plan to get around to watching them on YouTube.
> 
> I got a little teary eyed about the Dodge "God created the farmer" commercial.


 1. Paul Harvey / God created the Farmer
 2. Budweiser / Clydesdale Commercial.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 5, 2013)

mrjohneel said:


> People who were offended by the Volswagon commerical are people, I think, who go through life looking for things to be offended by. (TheJamaican tourist Board or some other Jamaican advocacy group said it was OK by them.) As the man said in the commercial: "Chill, Winston." I like the farmer commercial too -- very poetic.


I know you aren't directing this at me, but instead at the comment that Adios made about people calling it racist. My complaint is just that it doesn't really make a lot of sense to ME.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 5, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> I know you aren't directing this at me, but instead at the comment that Adios made about people calling it racist. My complaint is just that it doesn't really make a lot of sense to ME.


Maybe if you HAD learned more smahhts in college


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 5, 2013)

LoL. I shoulda seen that coming from a mile away (but again, poorly educated)


----------



## mrjohneel (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the VW Bug has always been seen/marketed as a quirky "fun" car (it was the "Love Bug" after all) and that if you drive one you can escape the routine, ho-humness of life. It is funny how people react to commercials though especially when discussing them in the workplace where you have to be more PC. ("I loved the VW ad." Hope people don't think I'm being insensitive. "I wept at the Budweiser horse ad." I hope people don't think I'm a sissy. "That Kia/kids ad was good." What sort of parent lies to their kids about the basic facts of life? And on and on.) People (I'm not referring to any posters here -- yet) get so worked up about these ads it's kind of funny. In the end, it's just copanies shilling us stuff we don't need!


----------



## Jags (Feb 5, 2013)

The best Volkswagen add to never be aired:


----------



## ScotO (Feb 5, 2013)

zap said:


> 1. Paul Harvey / God created the Farmer
> 2. Budweiser / Clydesdale Commercial.


Hands down, God created The Farmer.......Dodge finally made something good!!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 5, 2013)

Speaking of these commercials, there was an ad for Redd's Apple Ale. Anyone ever had it? I'm a big wood chuck cider fan and when I do drink beer (rather have scotch) I like to try new stuff. I haven't seen it around here but was curious if anyone had tried it and what they thought of it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Hands down, God created The Farmer.......Dodge finally made something good!!


Mr. Harvey makes that a powerful commercial.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 5, 2013)

I heard on the news earlier today that the "farmer" commercial was a rip off of a you tube video done by farm.com
After looking it up on line myself, I have a guess that they had permission to re-make it as they have references to farm.com on their website 
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/keepplowing/

Here is the original....pretty much the same message


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not really a rip-off. Paul Harvey gave that speech many many years ago. They put it to their own commissioned photos. It would be like you setting your family slide show to some 70s disco song and then me coincidentally using the same song with MY family photos because I liked it.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't say I thought the were ripping them off, that is what a lot of news channels are reporting, which is why I went and looked myself. If you google it, there are a lot if reports which are obviously not correct. Dodge was "inspired" to do a similar thing in a grander scale and reached a much larger audience - it doesn't get bigger than the super bowl  the original is pretty much the same, that's all.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought the Calvin Klein one was ah, nice. 
I thought the rest of the commercials sucked. Just sayin.
edit...I did like the horse one.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 6, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/ctothej590/god-made-a-dj-1?amp&amp&amp


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> The problem is there is no time to go to the bathroom. You either miss the game or the commercials.


 
That's why god invented wide mouth bottles. lol. Just be sure to keep track of the pee bottle.


----------

